# 1/2 lb + AATA!



## darkzero (Jun 28, 2009)

Well there was over 1lb to begin with, this is what's left after being split up & is my share. Never knew they had tubes this big! These tubes are huge, note the offset tips. The 30g tubes are special order only directly from Arctic Silver. :devil:


----------



## wquiles (Jun 28, 2009)

Holly cow - that is a lot of thermal epoxy!

How do I get "in" the next time? I also use a lot of it :devil:


----------



## DonShock (Jun 28, 2009)

This is just screaming for a group buy!

I hate those tiny tubes. What's the cost on these big ones?


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 28, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Holly cow - that is a lot of thermal epoxy!
> 
> How do I get "in" the next time? I also use a lot of it :devil:


 

Ditto.

Mac


----------



## 65535 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm gonna go on a limb and say roughly $45 a set of tubes.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll find out tomorrow; I had no clue that they had that size available.

There are a lot of folks that would like the larger size, for sure--me included.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd sure like one myself :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry fellas, these aren't for flashlights, they're for PS3 repairs. But I can find out the cost if absolutely needed. :candle:

Hopefully Fred might be able to provide these. :twothumbs With this amount of epoxy on hand, be sure to keep it refrigerated as it will get thick if it takes you a while to get through them. That's my biggest gripe about AATA.


----------



## QtrHorse (Jun 29, 2009)

They also sell a QCCE-15G and QCCE-30G along with the 60G.

What kind of repairs do you do on PS3's?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 29, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> They also sell a QCCE-15G and QCCE-30G along with the 60G.
> 
> What kind of repairs do you do on PS3's?


 
Thanks for that info, I'm sure that will help. I advised that I don't believe this is considered the same product as the retail AATA & it may be marketed for industrial use only. Hopefully he'll have better luck with the QCCE p/ns.

BGA repairs.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

So, is this merely an epoxy, or is it a thermal epoxy?

I'm speaking with AS tomorrow.


----------



## QtrHorse (Jun 30, 2009)

PhotonFanatic said:


> So, is this merely an epoxy, or is it a thermal epoxy?
> 
> I'm speaking with AS tomorrow.


 
QCCE is Quick Cure Ceramic Epoxy. It does not have thermal as part of the description but they are still calling it part of the thermal products/ epoxy group.

I made a mistake on the SKU part numbers. They make/ sell the following, QCCE-5G, QCCE-30G and QCCE-60G in the larger sizes. There is no QCCE-15G.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 30, 2009)

Very interesting and valuable information. Please keep us posted :naughty:


----------

